# Help!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2007)

I am plotting/drafting my Nightscout universe - basically a story revolving around the superhero Nightscout and well, the setting.

Before moving on - let me define one term - a Hybrid. A Hybrid is a human who drank a Hybrid formula (a tonic containing DNA-altering stuff and a DNA transcript of an animal) either accidentally, forcefully or intentionally. He or she can then switch from a regular human to an anthropomorph (furry, lol), usually with attributes from the animal (e.g. bat Hybrid can have supersonic stuff), and can revert back. Now, Hybrids have well, been mixed with villains, heroes, and those who prefer to keep it a secret.

So now I create this - HERO (Hybrids Emergency Rescue Ops) is a four-man team consisting of Hybrids. They are independent, meaning the organization isn't affiliated with anyone, not an underground association or the government. They are formed because they want to show that Hybrids aren't well, freaks, and they are willing to help humanity to prove themselves.

I already have three:

Stripes - Long Mason is a tiger Hybrid and is the leader. He acts as the strongman of the team. He was a soldier inspired by superhero comic books who was accidentally drowned in a diluted lake (containing a Hybrid - Tiger formula).

Aviator - Ace MacLeod is a Falcon Hybrid whose role in the team is the "air support" and the intelligence. He was a free-lance "private" pilot who was delivering unknown goods. His jet failed and crashed, accidentally inducing himself a Hybrid - Falcon formula.

Gaze - Gwen Armstrong is a Gazelle Hybrid and mechanic of the team. She can run fast, understand techno-babble and has a photographic memory. She accidentally drank a Hybrid - Gazelle formula when she was doing a marathon, causing her to collapse in her game (thus losing).

Now what I need is a fourth. The people in GameFAQs suggested either a slippery-power-zapper type or a water-skill type. Some suggestions I received that I liked came in the form of eel (electric powers, slippery, water-based), dolphin (agile, water-skilled, supersonic), and otter (agile, water-and-land-skilled). I am wondering what this place would suggest.


----------



## machine146 (Dec 9, 2007)

A water type would be good to have on the team. The Otter maybe the best choice.


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 9, 2007)

would be cool if you did an earth air fire water team...


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 9, 2007)

Otter sounds like fun.  The other marine species mentioned are strictly aquatic, with no ability to leave the water, so that might limit your story options too much.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to have to default to GameFAQs suggestion. I'm not very good with "superhero" worlds.


Though otter does sound plausible.


----------



## Kindar (Dec 10, 2007)

since you specified that all 4 were Hybrids is shorts circuit my idea of having the 4th one be a normal human. I'd made the 4th one a weapon specialist of some sort


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2007)

The problem is that they're supposed to be normal citizens with "interesting" background joined together. They work independently, so they're rather short in cash.


----------



## Kindar (Dec 11, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The problem is that they're supposed to be normal citizens with "interesting" background joined together. They work independently, so they're rather short in cash.



How is that a problem?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2007)

One cannot necessarily be a weapons expert unless he has done something that utilizes bunch of weapons... and usually, they are rich or a member of an org.


----------



## Keaalu (Dec 11, 2007)

You could use an eel, perhaps...  Although they're fish, they do have the ability to move over land, so long as they stay wet. Plus, it's a less attractive type of creature, as so far all the characters seem to be "nice" animals, with honourable jobs and nice skills, all of whom took the mixture accidentally... paragons of virtue, almost.  

Perhaps the fourth was a criminal (or a spy, or whatever), who took the potion on purpose under the illusion it'd make her/him better at what s/he did, but for whatever reason was forced to rethink the decision after it was too late to reverse it (and perhaps they thought they were getting a "better deal" - like the otter, or something, paid a lot of money to get the formula, and... drat. I'm a stinking EEL). I know it's a bit overused, the "bad guy turned good", but then you'd at least have an excuse to have a sneaky character in the mix there.  Plus, that way they'd probably be fairly adept at getting into places, covert intelligence, finding things out, weapons, and so on.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 12, 2007)

If you wanted something that isn't a mammal, there's always crocodiles...


----------



## Kipple (Dec 13, 2007)

The eel sounds super-cool. But that's just me. Eels are underused, and it would be neat to see someone slinging lightning bolts or something weird like that.

The dolphin and the otter seem to be easier to work into a storyline, though. Average people will react to them a degree friendlier than an eel, and they have less complications out of water.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 13, 2007)

How about a marine iguana for the aquatic one?


----------



## Kindar (Dec 14, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The problem is that they're supposed to be normal citizens with "interesting" background joined together. They work independently, so they're rather short in cash.



well, someone from the military, maybe special ops wild certainly have the kind of training to handle lots of weapons. he/she's still a normal citizen. if he/she had to leave the force under duress that would had t otheir background


----------

